# Three Copper Cola and Clinton Beverage Bottling Company, Clinton NC



## johnmhamilton (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm looking for information on two North Carolina bottles that I have.The 1st one is embossed with Three Copper Cola 3 cent.The 2nd one is script embossed with Clinton Beverage Bottling Co. It also has Clinton, NC on the bottom of the bottle.Any information will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## johnmhamilton (Jul 22, 2015)

Here is a pic of the Three Copper Cola bottle:[attachment=20150722_154141[1].jpg] Here is the Clinton Beverage Bottle:[attachment=20150722_154310[1].jpg]


----------



## sunrunner (Jul 23, 2015)

these are real nice bottles, never seen them. they look like 1940s to early 1950s , thou they may go back to the late 1930s . very collectable. and scares .


----------



## johnmhamilton (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks! They are very unique and the pictures really don't do them justice. I've never seen them either and apparently no one else has because I can't find anything about them on the internet.


----------



## sunrunner (Jul 24, 2015)

there is a guy who digs all over n .c . he may know more about them . Daniel Giben ,country boy antiques , in Selma n c . 919 345 6658.


----------



## johnmhamilton (Jul 24, 2015)

sunrunner said:
			
		

> there is a guy who digs all over n .c . he may know more about them . Daniel Giben ,country boy antiques , in Selma n c . 919 345 6658.


Thanks! I'll see if I can touch base with him.


----------



## iggyworf (Jul 25, 2015)

I like the 'three copper cola' alot. Hope you find out some good info.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 26, 2015)

The Three Copper Cola bottle is interesting. It has three policemen embossed on the shoulder. Most of what I'm seeing were Orange Crush related from Fayetteville, North Carolina. Check the base and heel for a LGW and any numbers, which is for the Laurens Glass Works and might date the bottle.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 26, 2015)

*Three Copper Cola Bottle Cap* 
Description:       Three Copper Cola 3¢
Purpose:            Bottle Closure
Liner:                 Cork
Location:            Fayetteville, North  Carolina
Product:             Soda/Soft Drink
Bottler:              Orange Crush Bottling Co. Fayetteville, North Carolina
Period Used:       1927-1932


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 26, 2015)

From the "The Beverage Journal" periodical dated *1922*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 26, 2015)

P.S. Prior to 1922, Orange Crush was bottle in Fayetteville by Coca Cola


----------



## johnmhamilton (Jul 26, 2015)

SODAPOPBOB said:
			
		

> *Three Copper Cola Bottle Cap*
> Description:       Three Copper Cola 3¢
> Purpose:            Bottle Closure
> Liner:                 Cork
> ...


That cap is awesome! Thanks for the information.


----------



## fishnuts (Jul 28, 2015)

johnm, I just saw your post.  Wish I had more info.  Chasing decos the past 5 years & savvy market watcher so, imho:Three Copper has been on my want list forever.  Seems like.  Only opportunity I had was an off grade and I passed @ $20.  My est. would be $50 - $75 retail. The Clinton should easily retail for $20 low range, imho.  That bottle style is neat but not unique, as I have a different bottler for same bottle.Understanding that local  buyers for local  bottles skew values on nearly every brand, m'kay. Decos are such fun to display, you can get hooked on the dang things, he says, hundreds of deco purchases later.


----------



## johnmhamilton (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks for the information fishnuts. I am still very new to bottle collecting and thought I was over paying at $5 for each of those bottles. At the time though it didn't matter because they were unique and I liked them.


----------

